# كيفيه حساب جهاز التكيف اللازم لغرفه ما .......................



## *tamer* (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم الرجاء اخواني الكرام التكرم بالشرح بالقوانين كيفيه حساب جهاز التكييف اللازم لغرفه ما
و ما هي المعطيات العوامل المؤثره الواجب توفرها و اخذها بالحسبان

شاكرا لكم تعاونكم و مشاركتكم

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم كل الخير 

و كل عام و انتم بخير لحلول الشهر الكريم اعاده الله علينا بالخير و اليمن و البركات


----------



## *tamer* (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم . الرجاء المساعده شباب


----------



## rewesh (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
عشان مطولش عليك انت عند كل متر مربع بيحتاج 1000btu والحصان بيعمل8000btuيعنى يستطيع ان يكيف مساحه 8 متر مربع وده فى الطبيعى يعنى معندكش احمال اضافيه مثل الشمس او النوافز او عوامل اخرى


----------



## zaki5555 (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرررررررررررا نريد المزيد


----------



## rewesh (30 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
فى معادله مستخدمه كتيير فى السوق وهى بسيطه وهى l*w*h*300/8000 اذا كان الحمال عادى & l*w*h*350/8000 اذاكان فى بعض الاحمال مثل زياده الارتفاع عن 3 متر او التعرض الدائم لاشعه الشمس او توجد نوافذ كبيره. مع مراعاه ان الناتج من المعادله بالحصان hp .


----------



## samy m (31 أغسطس 2010)

الطريقة السريعة لحساب الاحمال اذا كانت الغرفة ذات نشاط معتاد (مثلا غرف منزل او مكتب) هى ان تضع لكل 12 متر مربع واحد طن تبريدى


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا ولكن هل يوجد برنامج من خلال اعطاء القياسات


----------



## *tamer* (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم . مشكور استاذ 
rewesh
على الافاده الجميله 
لكن لاحظت استخدامكم لوحد متر مربع و ما اعرفه انها تستخدم لقياس المساحات 
و الغرف لا تقاس بالمساحه بل بالحجوم يعني كان من المفترض استخدام وحده متر مكعب يا باشا

اذا انا غلطان الرجاء تعليل سبب استخدام الوحد التي ذكرتها

و مشكووووووووووووررررررررر كتيييييييييييييييييييييير يا باشا


----------



## *tamer* (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم . عندي سؤال اخر عن ماذا يعبر الرقمان 300/350 في المعادلات المذكوره سابقا 

و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أحمدبيك (7 سبتمبر 2010)

أشكركم إخواني على الشرح، لكن لدي سؤال، هل لدى أحدكم تقرير أو Slides أو أي وثيقة تشرح هذا الموضوع بشكل أكثر تفصيلاً؟


----------



## rewesh (7 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
نذكر المتر المربع باعتبار طول الغرفه ثلبت وهو 3m وبالنسبه للرقمان 300 & 350 هما معاملان . وعلى فكره انا شفت ناس كتيير شغاله بالمعادلات فى الحسبات السريعه بالسوق المصرى. وشكرا


----------



## *tamer* (7 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم . مشكور اخي
rewesh
على الاهتمام الجميل و الرائع و بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم كل خير 

و كل عام و انتم بالف خير بمناسبه حلول عيد الفطر السعيد اعاده الله علينا بالخير و البركات


----------



## عادل 2000 (12 أغسطس 2012)

لسحاب سعة المكيف المطلوب طول الغرفة * عرضها / درجة الحرارة المطلوبة مثال غرفة طولها 6 متر وعرضها 4 ودرجة 16 
6*16/4= 1.5 طن


----------



## younis najjar (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*اخواني بارك الله فيكم هذه الطرق كلها تسما بطريقة الشبر او Rules of Thumb وهي طريقة تقديرية لانها تعتمد فقط على مساحة او حجم الغرفة بغض النظر عن موقع الغرفة ونوع النشاط المبذول فيها واشعة الشمس والاضاءة وعدد الاشخاص و والنوافذ والابواب وهذا غير ممكن لان غرفة النوم تختلف عن غرفة الاستقبال او المطبخ وكذلك اذا كانت الغرفة مثلاً قاعة دراسية تستوعب 20 طالب تختلف عن غرفة بنفس الحجم ولكن نستخدم كمكتب في 3 او 4 اشخاص فاذا ارردنا استخدام هذه الطريقة اليكم هذا الكتاب الذي يستخدم طريقة الشبر ولكن ياخذ في حساباته كل ماذكرناه ولكن بشكل مبسط
**
هذا هو الكتاب عسى ان ينفعكم ولاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم
**
اليكم الرابط: 
Fundamentals Of Heat And Mass Transfer Solution Manual.zip - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - younis najjar


*


----------



## fuadmidya (21 سبتمبر 2012)

مساحة غرفة*0.3=0000KW
000KW/q=000TR
مثال:
مساحة غرفة=60م2
0.3*60=18كيلو واط
18/3.52=5.113


----------



## امام العطبراوي (22 سبتمبر 2012)

اخى الله يديكم العافيه


----------



## moh_azs (14 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حساب الاحمال الحرارية امر بسيط جدا 
توجد طرق تقريبية كما قال الزملاء كأن تحسب المساحة بالمتر المربع لعندما يكون متوسط الارتفاع 3 متر وتقسم على 12 ليعطيك كم طن تبريد 
او كما قال الزملاء ايضا الطول * العرض * الارتفاع / 8000 وتضرب الناتج في رقم تقريبي مثل 300 في حالة الحمل العادي و 350 او اكثر كلما ذادت مصادر الحرارة بالمكان المطلوب حساب الحمل الحراري له بالحصان
وتوجد طريقة اخرى ايضا وهي ان تضرب مساحة الغرفة بالمتر المربع * .065 ليعطيك كم طن مطلوب عندما يكون الارتفاع 3 متر تقريبا
وتوجد الكثير من الطرق التقريبية الاخرى التي يمكن الحساب طبقا لها وهي مفيدة في حالة استخدام التكييف الاسبليت او الشباك لانك ببساطة لا تصمم نظام تكييف ولكن تختار الانسب من بين قدرات محددة لوحدات التكييف المتوفرة بالسوق 
اما اذا اردت الحساب بدقة وذلك في حالة تصميم مشروع يعتمد على مجاري الهواء وتوزيع مياه مبردة وغيرها من انواع التكييف المركزي فلابد من استخدام برامج الحساب وهي كثيرة وبسيطة ومن اهمها برامج hap, elite , latsload ويمكنك ببساطة الحصول على اي منها عن طريق البحث عنه على جوجل وتحميله كفترة تجريبية واحيانا يمكن الحصول على الكراك 
ولكن لكي يمكن الحساب بدقة عليك قراءة المساعد الخاص بالبرنامج لكي تسطيع ادخال البيانات


----------



## محمود المهند (27 يوليو 2013)

الاخ الذي يقول ان كل متر مربع يحتاج 1000btu يعني ان مكيف 2 طن يبرد 2متر مربع وهذا كلام غير صحيح


----------



## somars1s (27 يوليو 2013)

اخي الكريم كل 12 الف btu تعادل واحد طن تبريد اي :
ton1 = 12000btu
وبالتالي كل واحد طن قادرة على تكييف 12 متر مربع تقريبا


----------



## وائل البحراوى (28 يوليو 2013)

كلام جميل


----------

